# Close thread function for posters?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious if it's possible to implement this? This way I can reduce the number of threads I have active at one time. Like issue 1: ok got an answer, close, move on to issue 2, etc etc


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The OP can delete their own thread.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes I know, and I have used that function before but it would be good to just be able to close it when one has found the answer to resolve a particular issue, instead of people wasting their time posting on one's old threads for e.g.

Well then again I guess I can always edit in "Issue resolved, no need to reply" or something on the OP...


----------

